# Vintage Stunt Classics



## SeaBreeze (Mar 23, 2014)

Old time video of stunts from waaay back in the day!


----------



## Pappy (Mar 23, 2014)

Nice SeaBreeze but it would be a cold day in hell before I would let someone throw tomahawks at me.

And the hill climbers today have the rear tire set way back so flipping over backwards is fairly rare.

The rest of them....naw.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 23, 2014)

Oh, man, a couple of those look like things I did as a kid!

I had one student whose trust in me was so complete that they would put a cigarette in their mouth and let me strike it out with a pair of nunchaku.




*humming "Those Were The Days, My Friends" *


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 23, 2014)

Those are too hard for trusting here, LOL!


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 23, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> Those are too hard for trusting here, LOL!



Not surprising.

I first practiced by tying a cigarette to the neck of a balloon, figuring if I could hit the cig without hitting the balloon I'd be okay - and so would my vic- um, student.

Of course, all the other students referred to him as "balloon boy", so that didn't help matters much. 

I never put a mark on him in over 50 demos, though. 

... HE developed a facial tic, but I'm sure it's totally unrelated ...


----------

